# Are these values too less?



## nilanko (Jul 19, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/DZuD4.png

Are the SNR and attenuation values too less?  I have recently seen people's screenshots showing quite high values...like 30 dB and like that..


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2011)

SNR Margin and Line Attenuation - What do they mean?


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Jul 19, 2011)

i there any problem....??? or u r just curious ??

my values for same model 
  	SNR (Downstream) 	12.55 dB 	 
  	SNR (Upstream) 	26.0 dB 	 
  	Line Attentuation(Downstream) 	52.5 dB 	 
  	Line Attentuation(Upstream) 	27.5 dB


----------



## nims11 (Jul 19, 2011)

Attenuation should be as low as possible. so its good in your case.
SNR should be as high as possible. (at least above 10 dB). contact BSNL.


----------



## nilanko (Jul 19, 2011)

sygeek said:


> SNR Margin and Line Attenuation - What do they mean?



Thanks, that made me understand everything.



siddharthmakwana said:


> i there any problem....??? or u r just curious ??
> 
> my values for same model
> SNR (Downstream) 	12.55 dB
> ...



No, just curious.



nims11 said:


> Attenuation should be as low as possible. so its good in your case.


That's good news.



nims11 said:


> SNR should be as high as possible. (at least above 10 dB). contact BSNL.


That's bad news. Though I have no such connectivity problems.


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Jul 20, 2011)

are there any other wifi access point of someone else near by your house... ??


----------



## nilanko (Jul 20, 2011)

^^Yes. My neighbour's.


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Jul 20, 2011)

it might be possible that u n ur neighbor's wifi are running on the same channel .... this might be causing interference and lowering of ur SNR n attenuation values ....


----------



## nilanko (Jul 20, 2011)

So what to do then?


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2011)

nilanko said:


> ^^Yes. My neighbour's.



Oh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....! Not "NEIGHBOR" again.

I told you what would happen if you used this word again.


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Jul 21, 2011)

nilanko said:


> So what to do then?


change ur channel so that it does not interfere with ur neighbor.....


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2011)

wireless network configuration, change the broadcast frequency, then your wifi will be in a different channel than your neighbor


----------



## sygeek (Jul 21, 2011)

nilanko said:


> ^^Yes. My neighbour's.


----------

